# Your Favorite Knitted Baby Blanket Pattern



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm on a search! A good friend's daughter has just found out she's pregnant. Right now, she says she doesn't want to know the sex until baby is born. I want to knit a blanket for the baby. Does anyone have a favorite pattern that doesn't require an expert to make? I'm searching Ravelry and have found a few options, but I thought some of you might have a tried and true pattern to recommend. Also, what color would you make not knowing the sex of baby? I'm thinking just making a white. Also, what's your favorite brand yarn for a soft baby blanket? I'd really like for her to able to say "Wow" whenever she opens it.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

I crocheted all my baby blankets. A couple of thoughts from me:

I understand the choice of white, but it can be hard to keep white after awhile. Mint green is predictable. Why not go with a natural fiber color? Even if you don't go with a natural fiber, heather gray or brown, cream. I made mine crib blanket size and they used them all the way through toddler hood.

For a synthetic yarn, I really like Vanna's Choice....and I don't care for sythentic. Wonderfully soft and lofty, washes up very well, holds it's shape but has a nice drape to it, doesn't pill with successive washes and the colors are nice. I made a shawl with a simple garter stitch and it's completely snuggly.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Pakalana said:


> I crocheted all my baby blankets. A couple of thoughts from me:
> 
> I understand the choice of white, but it can be hard to keep white after awhile. Mint green is predictable. Why not go with a natural fiber color? Even if you don't go with a natural fiber, heather gray or brown, cream. I made mine crib blanket size and they used them all the way through toddler hood.
> 
> For a synthetic yarn, I really like Vanna's Choice....and I don't care for sythentic. Wonderfully soft and lofty, washes up very well, holds it's shape but has a nice drape to it, doesn't pill with successive washes and the colors are nice. I made a shawl with a simple garter stitch and it's completely snuggly.


Thank you for your suggestions. Anyone else have anything to add?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I have never knitted a baby blanket, but I think 100% cotton would be nice. There are some very soft cotton yarns out there.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Gone-a-milkin & WIHH, thanks for your ideas too. I'm thinking.....


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Country Lady, I really like plain ol' garter stitch's blankets. I know, it is boring, but they have such lovely texture! A crocheted edge can be added for stability if you like, or to add colour. Bask.et weave is lovely too, and it has no 'right or wrong' side, either.

Lots of moms these days are looking for natural/eco friendly materials for their babies. What about one of the soy yarns? They are shiny and AMAZINGLY soft. Something in any earth tone would work for any baby, or something 'undyed' and totally natural might be nice too!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I just made babay socks from yarn that's made of sugar cane fiber and it would be wonderful for a baby blanket. It handles a bit like cotton but it's incredibly soft with a lovely sheen.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I have only crocheted baby blankets as well. I made the one for my future grandchild out of wool from my own sheep. 

I too like the natural colors. It makes it very unique.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I haven't made this but I like its simplicity and reversible makes sense. http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/babyafbh.htm In 1986 my septuagenarian neighbor crocheted a precious multicolored blanket for DS which I will always treasure--until he needs it for his own babe.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> have you seen this one
> 
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEsummer05/PATTwildstripes.html


Oh, how pretty! All those bright colors would keep an older baby busy just looking at the colors. I've found a pattern for an all white that can be used for christening or dedication services. I was thinking of making another for the baby as it got older, so this would be prefect. They live in Texas and this has a Southwest look. Perfect! Thanks.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

katydidagain said:


> I haven't made this but I like its simplicity and reversible makes sense. http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/babyafbh.htm In 1986 my septuagenarian neighbor crocheted a precious multicolored blanket for DS which I will always treasure--until he needs it for his own babe.


Well, Katy, there are no babies on my horizon, but I'm always cold and think this would make a nice little lap robe, so I saved it in my patterns folder. 

Thanks for sharing a lovely pattern.

stef


----------



## backtotheland (Aug 25, 2005)

Katy, you can find all kind of free patterns on this site http://cache.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/pg.fcgi?page=freePatterns.html. I use them a lot. I have a lot of baby pattern books that I would be more than happy to send you if I could get to them but I'm in the process of moving and don't know which box they are in right now. Have fun in your search and picking out a color.


----------

